# Flat band maintenance



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have fitted flat bands(Sanctband, grey) to my PFS.

Is there an requirement to lubricate the bands to make them last longer?

Cheers.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

No requirement, some speculate that certain oils and stuff increase band length or power.

Nothing proven yet though


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you Individual.


----------



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

Trumark recommends the use of 303 aerospace protectant to extend the life of tubes due to UV exposure. But I would not use it on flatbands as it is very slippery and could loosen the attachment to the fork.

I read somewhere of a person using baby powder to reduce friction between the band and the fork with great results.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Baby powder? That's interesting


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been on talcum powder for the last 3 days, it does make the flat bands slippery and seems to last longer.

I have 2 bands per fork and I sprinkle small amount between the bands as well as on the fork's top where the bands are stretched over when pulled.

So far it works, will update again. I am shooting averaging 60 shoots and above daily.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Talcum powder works fine, especialy with multiple layers of flat bands. No sticking in pocket if wet. I used some talcum powder for TBBlack an TBBlue and they last vely long. I recommended!

:cookie:RK


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Talcum powder is what you want. Works great.


----------

